# My R33 GTR with gt35r :P



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi.. This car is now in sweden 
Lycky Me 





































*On the track.*
Rudskogen in norway


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks awsome mate!

Mvh /Mange


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice  Any more info? What kind of power etc? 1/4mile times? Going GT3582R instead of low mount twins has been a bit of a topic of conversation...


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

55,000km approx
White
MOT'd until Feb 09



Single turbo conversion custom pipe fabrication with side skirt exit screamer pipe
HKS H45 spark plugs
HKS head gasket
Greddy oil pump
GT3540BB turbo @ *1.8bar*
R-34 Crank angle sender
Tomei fuel pump
HKS 720cc injectors
Power Enterprise cam belt
JE piston set
Cylinder head ported and polished
Trust head stud kit
Tomei big end bolt kit
N1 big end bearing set
Nismo main bearing set
Greddy hard pipe kit
Samco hoses
Thermotec head shield
Oil cooler kit
HKS Intercooler kit
Clear Cam cover

Trust TR Power Evolution 2 exhaust system
ATI R-33 damping kit
DBA 500 brake discs
FC-INVO carbon strut brace

Defi triple gauge pack + link control
HKS F-Con Pro kit
Trust PRofec B spec ll Boost Controller
Apex'i Power FC D-Jetro ECU

Garage Defend carbon cooling plate
Whifbitz carbon bonnet
Clear front indicators
Nismo carbon B pillar trims
carbon front grill
Rays unmarked wheels
carbon GTR rear spoiler inserts
Nissan 400R full body kit
Gandor racing carbon wing mirrors
Falken ZE tyres fully aligned

Cobra Thatcham approved alarm system 
DLS CA 40 Amplifier + DLS 6"x9" speaker set
Blaupunkt DAB digital radio/CD head unit
Nismo cigar lighter
Nismo 320kph dials
Corbeau Carrera Grey seats
Flip down 7" roof console LCD screen
Full GTR mat set


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Me likes! Pics of interior please? 

Marc


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice seats :thumbsup:

Any plans on modifications?

Marc


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

Stachi said:


> Nice seats :thumbsup:
> 
> Any plans on modifications?
> 
> Marc


The engine is being rebuild now.

got new eagle rods. My greddy oilpump died

And now i got som new stuff =)
and i need a new steeringwheel.
and turbotimer,defi exaust temp, defi water temp 

*Exedy triple plate*









*Performance friction *









*Greddy OIL PUMP*









*Rear Camber stuff*


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

looks good man how much power shes got?


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Bad thing with the GReddy Oil Pump.. are you going for a Tomei now?

Yeah, you really need a new steering wheel 

Marc


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

Stachi said:


> Bad thing with the GReddy Oil Pump.. are you going for a Tomei now?
> 
> Yeah, you really need a new steering wheel
> 
> Marc



No.. got a HKS pump now..


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

boostdead33 said:


> looks good man how much power shes got?


[email protected] but i drive it with 1.8bar


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

wot is your car mapped to bar i mean


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

bayside gtr said:


> wot is your car mapped to bar i mean


1.9bar i think.

rob that did the job


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

so wot is power at 1.9 bar do u no


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

bayside gtr said:


> so wot is power at 1.9 bar do u no


Sorry i dont know..


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

my 35r with a 1.06 rear on my rb30 @ 1.9 bar was on its limit effeciency wise. but made 680bhp @ the fly.. i know its on a 30 but that will only reduce lag time ..bernie


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I dyno'd this car for the person who mapped it about two years ago, I'm almost certain its actually a GT30R and not a GT35R.

It was Paul at Whifbitz who mapped it.

Rob


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice.. 

Could you tell me the rear housing size? What sort of response do you have?


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

where abouts are you in sweden mate?


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

steven_c said:


> where abouts are you in sweden mate?


Orust.. Near Göteborg


----------

